# Best NO2, CEE & Pre Workout Supplement



## cg18862 (Feb 9, 2006)

Which is it?  It has to be an all-in-one drink or supplement...


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 9, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> Which is it?  It has to be an all-in-one drink or supplement...


Three products come to mind.  Dymatize (Energized Xpand), Designer Supplements (XCEED), and Serious Nutrition Solutions (CVM Xtreme).


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2006)

only this one comes to my mind.


----------



## topolo (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## cg18862 (Feb 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2006)

I told you the best one.


----------



## cg18862 (Feb 15, 2006)

I would love to try your product, Rob, but I can't continually afford to buy it every other week.  I am sure it's the best product out there, but looks like it would only last about 20 days and then I would have to reorder or buy in bulk.  I usually try out supplements for at least 3 months to determine if they work or not.  I would have to fork over about $100 for your product, which I'm not inclined to do just yet.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 15, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> I would love to try your product, Rob, but I can't continually afford to buy it every other week.  I am sure it's the best product out there, but looks like it would only last about 20 days and then I would have to reorder or buy in bulk.  I usually try out supplements for at least 3 months to determine if they work or not.  I would have to fork over about $100 for your product, which I'm not inclined to do just yet.


Well, if that's the case, then it's not the best product out there, now is it?  Not very cost efficient.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Well, if that's the case, then it's not the best product out there, now is it?  Not very cost efficient.



It depends what you want. I would much rather pay for a product that works than one that is so-so or doesn't.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Well, if that's the case, then it's not the best product out there, now is it?  Not very cost efficient.



not if you're judging a product based on cost, how about we judge on quality?


----------



## cg18862 (Feb 16, 2006)

You're right about the quality issue.  Experience tells me that.  I guess I will have to break down & buy it then.  Any chance that you will come out with a bulk powder version?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2006)

I used max pump with good results. I hada similiar problem with the costs. It isnt the best because of this. I cant afford to keep shelling out green like that. So, if I had to do an all-around product I'd say v12 turbo and also bulk nutrtition's CEE.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 17, 2006)

i've just ordered some 'green bulge' and 'white blood' from controlled labs, going to be running them in a month or 2 after i've cut, i'll post up some feedback when i use them and let you know if i feel they are worth the extra cost over my basic CEE and taurine stack


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> You're right about the quality issue.  Experience tells me that.  I guess I will have to break down & buy it then.  Any chance that you will come out with a bulk powder version?



yeah, the bargain shoppers seem to think all supplements are created equal.

I am considering it, I was going to increase the bottle to 150 tabs.


----------



## cg18862 (Feb 20, 2006)

Any kind of price break with the 150 tabs?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> Any kind of price break with the 150 tabs?



Price break? No, my goal would be to keep the price the same as it is now but in a 150 tab bottle, still thinking about the powder version too. $29.99 for 25 servings is not bad, the ingredients I have in this product are not cheap bro.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 20, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the powder version too. $29.99 for 25 servings is not bad, the ingredients I have in this product are not cheap bro.



Now that's something I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## cg18862 (Feb 21, 2006)

QUOTE]$29.99 for 25 servings is not bad, the ingredients I have in this product are not cheap bro.[[/QUOTE]

I would definitely purchase this from you then.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 21, 2006)

Now is maximum pump a pre or post supp


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2006)

hey rob, sounds like an opportunity.....


----------

